# Teich sauber machen ... wie geht´s richtig???



## Teichforum.info (18. Apr. 2007)

Nachdem wir im letzten Herbst in ein Haus mit bereits vorhandenem Mini-Gartenteich (1,20 x 1,20) bezogen sind, stehen wir nun vor der Herausforderung, den Teich einmal sauberzumachen, da sich ziemlich viel Schlamm und Blätter etc. in der Vergangenheit (wurde wohl nicht gut gepflegt) auf dem Grund angesammelt hat. Das Wasser ist auch sehr trüb und somit bekommt man auch keine Fische (es sind auch nur 3 Stück) zu sehen. Nun meine Frage als Neuling: Wie stelle ich es am besten an, dass die Fische die Säuberungsaktion heil überstehen? Ich habe vor, zuerst einen Teil des Teichwasser abzulassen und in einer Regentonne aufzufangen. Dann die Fische darin "zwischenparken" und den Rest des Teichwassers aus dem Teich ablaufen lassen. Dann den Teichgrund von Schlamm und Blätter befreien und anschließend den Teich halb Frischwasser halb ursprüngliches TEichwasser wieder befüllen. Ich habe noch ein Mittel, das bei Wasserwechsel das Wasser neutralisiert und gleichzeitig gut für die Fische ist. Das noch in Wasser gießen, umrühren, fertig   Und natürlich noch zum Schluß die Fische wieder zurück in den Teich. Wäre diese Vorgehensweise richtig oder was gibt es hier zu beachten? 

Gruß,
Tanja


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2007)

Hi Tanja

Das hört sich alles sehr gut an.
Viel Spaß beim fangen der drei kleinen Burschen.  
Die Fische überstehen den Umzug  mit Sicherheit.

habt Ihr schon einmal über einen kleinen Filter nachgedacht ?
Auch wenn es nur drei Fische sind !   
Es gibt doch  kleine Komplettsets zu erwerben.

Grüße aus Monheim am Rhein

vom Frank


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Apr. 2007)

Hallo, Frank!

Dann werde ich wohl am Wochenende mal mit der Säuberungsaktion starten. In dem Teich ist eine Pumpe mit einer Fontäne. Aber irgendwie wird die dem trüben Wasser nicht gerecht. Wenn erstmal der ganze Schlamm und Blätter raus ist, siehts vielleicht schon besser aus. Der Nachteil bei klarem Wasser ist dann allerdings, das der __ Fischreiher dann auch besser die Fische sieht..........  

Viele Grüße aus Wülfrath (ist ja ganz in der Nähe von Monheim  
Tanja


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Apr. 2007)

*Geschafft, der Teich ist wieder sauber !!!*

Puh, dass war eine ganz schöne Arbeit. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass sich im Laufe der Zeit doch so viel Schlamm und Blätter auf dem Grund ansammeln können. Aber es war auch ganz interessant, was dort alles zum Vorschein kommt. So wohnten in dem Schlamm versteckt 6 kleine __ Salamander. Die schlechte Nachricht ist allerdings, dass von den ursprünglich 3 Goldfischen leider nur einer übrig war    Da hat wohl der __ Fischreiher ganze Arbeit geleistet    Der einzig Überlebende hat aber die Teichsäuberungsaktion gut überstanden und hat jetzt 4 neue Freunde dazubekommen. Jetzt sieht man richtig, wie er wieder aufblüht und durch den (ja jetzt wunderbar klaren!) Teich saust. 

Viele Grüße!
Tanja


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2007)

Hi,
hast du denn Planzen im Teich? Ich hatte auch mal so einen Miniteich mit nur 3 Fischlein. Da brauchte ich gar nichts zu machen. Das Wasser war immer klar. die Pflanzen klären das Wasser auch. Wenn Du ausserdem Schwimmblattpflanzen oder eine kleine Seerose in den Teich gibst, können sich die Fische auch gut verstecken und sind keine so leichte Beute mehr. 

Eine kleine Filteranlage, gibts im Baumarkt schon ganz günstig, leistet evtl. auch gute Dienste um das Wasser sauber zu halten. Und die Fische nicht zu oft und zu viel füttern. Dann putzen die Fische mit.

Herzliche Grüße
RenRind


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo!
Ich habe als Teichpflanzen __ Wasserpest eingesetzt und eine __ Teichmuschel. Der kleine Filter mit Fontäne ist auch drin. Allerdings ist das Wasser nach der Teichsäuberung vor ca. 4 Wochen immer noch nicht klar. Als Schutz vor dem __ Fischreiher haben wir jetzt eine "Umzäunung" aus Angelschnur gemacht. Ich denke, daß ist auch ein guter Schutz. 

Mal abwarten. Vielleicht braucht der Teich nach dem Wasserwechsel schon einige Zeit, um sich wieder zu regenerien. 

Viele Grüße!
Tanja


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo tanja,

das mit den __ Salamander finde ich toll. habt ihr denn gewässer oder wald in der nähe. Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass bei mir ein Zuwanderung erfolgt  :cry: 

Ein Zaun aus Angelschnur ist aber vielleicht nicht die idealste lösung. Die __ Reiher und auch andere Tiere und Federträger (und auch menschen) kann dieses "übersehen" mit verletzungen oder mehr als resultat.

Vielleicht solltet ihr was anderes überlegen.

Ein Reiherschreck z.B kostet (glaube ich) nicht so viel.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Mai 2007)

__ Salamander im Teich ???
Das wird wohl ein Molch gewesen sein.
Oder die Salamander haben suizidale Absichten gehabt.

Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Mai 2007)

ja Eugen,
hast natürlich recht   

es sei denn, es sind extrem tauchersalamander


----------

